# Smoked Breasts



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

That time of year. I'm looking for a brine and instructions on how to smoke goose breasts. I've had it before at wild game feeds, where they just slice it up really thin and serve it hot or cold. It's awesome, almost tastes like that cold beef bacon or ham.

Thanks.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I just brought two sets of smoked breasts to work today and they got devoured. I have a simple electric smoker bought at Mills Fleet, it is the big chief by Luhr Jensen. It came with a recipe book, I used their "Easy Cure" brine, just 1 cup sugar and 1 cup non iodized salt for 2 quarts water. I brine whole breast fillets overnight, then rinse and smoke. I smoked them for about 3 hours using 2 pans of hickory chips. They usually aren't cooked through after that so I put them in the oven in a covered pan at 300 for about 1 hour. Then I let them cool. I have a meat slicer, or you can use a fillet knife to slice as thin as you can. They taste like a fine roost beef you get from a deli. My only tip is to do all of this with fresh birds, not frozen. You can freeze them after smoking and they will keep for a long time. On a good bun with some provolone cheese and some good mustard, the sandwiches are awesome.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I use this brine as well, but I have a couple of steps that are a bit different. I use a fork and puncture the breast to allow the brine to penetrate in deeper. I leave them in the brine two days, remove them make a new brine and then using my meat slicer I cut them into strips about 1/4 to 3/8" thick and 1 " wide. I then put them back into the brine for another day sometimes two. This allows the salt and sugar to break down the silver skin completely. I found they slice much better after being in the brine than slicing them prior. Sometimes I slice it wider for use as sandwich meat.

Next I take them out and apply a variety of seasoning to the strips. Some simply black pepper others whatever combination I decide. You can also use the High Mountain or whatever you want that you like.

For smoking I use fruit wood like cherry or apple or a mix. No hickory or oak, and run my temp in a propane smoker no higher than 180 degrees. Some I leave in and dry completely others I take out with a bit of moisture left in them. The completely dried can be stored in a jar or zip lock back with no refrigeration concerns for months but it never lasts that long. The other less dried I refrigerate but put a paper towel in the bottom of the container to absorb moisture.

I will toss the less dry strips into the microwave for 30 seconds and use them instead of bacon to make BLT's or serve it for breakfast. Couple times people have thought it was beef bacon and had no clue it was goose breast!


----------

